# My beautiful pigeon is in dire need of help, anus problem :(



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

I've been followin this forum anonymously for a while, reading up on things to know because I have my own pigeon, and now, I need to call to you for help.

Just today, i realized that her anus is, completely swollen and red, it even looks like its outside of her... it looks like a big red button actually...  Ive been with her all day hoping it would go away, but its still there and its about 7pm here in Los Angeles. Ive been noticing she seems to be trying to push something out but to no avail, she has pooped in this condition but only twice, once early morning and one not too long ago and i am really worried because I dont want my angel to pass away. Ive been giving her some calcium bits, and grits along with her normal seeds and water. Just a few days ago she laid an egg, but it was completely weird. when i walked past her when she was sleeping peacefully on top of a door, i noticed that her egg had laid on the door! There was a big yellow trail down the door, and the two shells of the egg were in her feathers. I took them out hoping this wasnt a bad thing. What should I do, i really love my bird shes about 4 years old, healthy and loving. Recently her eggs have been really soft, she doesnt have a mate. She isnt showing any real signs of pain, she can fly around but shes chosen to stay on my shoulder asleep like she does normally. I live in Los Angeles and sadly, I cant seem to find a vet or anyone than can treat a pigeon in my city. I know this is my first post, and I dont know any of you all but we all share a common like, beautiful pigeons right? I hope some of you will know what to do to save my angel... im so attatched to her, I cried for a few fearing the worse, I know it makes me seem like a pansy but please, I beg of you, what should I do to save her?..


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like your pigeon is egg bound. This is a very serious condition and could take her life. It is imperative that you find an avian vet immediately. There are 24 hour emergency vetinary hospitals there just find one that has a vet that is familiary with birds.

Hopefully some other more experienced members will be online and give you some additional advice.

I know you can try to sit her in a small basin of warm water to aid in the process of passing the egg, but if she is already prolapsed she needs immediate vet care.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds like a prolapse. I don't know much about this but it can be serious. Hopefully someone will answer but do some searching in the meantime on prolapse in pigeons. Best wishes there.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It is serious. Your pigeon needs surgery.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to add...it isn't a very complicated surgery and so if you get her to an avian vet right away she should be fine.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies....my pigeon has stayed sleeping in my shoulder, stopping once in a while to wake up and try to poop again... I called a vet's place that has a avian specialist who will help my pigeon, however, she left early today and will not be returning till monday... and my father is objecting the idea of taking her and saying that its stupid to waste money on a birds health (i still live with my parents), and i broke down. I hope she lasts till then so I can get her fixed...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Your bird is NOT going to survive without help .. you need to find a way to make this happen. Meanwhile, your bird needs to be warm as in very warm and have some humidity.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Call me, please 949-584-6696

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

She needs a vet asap. Here is some info about Prolapsed Cloaca......
http://www.avianweb.com/Prolapse.htm
It would help if you could lubricate it with something until you can get her to the vet. I've used mineral oil before.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

TAWhatley said:


> Call me, please 949-584-6696
> 
> Terry


I pm'ed you my number so we can talk about this. Last night I kept her warm before I slept, and now it seems to have gotten a bit worse but she still acts normally which is really making me sad.. ive been feeding her calcium that my cockteils and budgies eat... is that ok?


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

Update, thank you for your recommendations... I was able to take her to the Long Beach Animal Hospital and they performed surgery and now we have to give her two medicines to keep her in check and in 5 days we have to go back and remove the stitches... hurray!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jasperv92 said:


> Update, thank you for your recommendations... I was able to take her to the Long Beach Animal Hospital and they performed surgery and now we have to give her two medicines to keep her in check and in 5 days we have to go back and remove the stitches... hurray!


Glad to see you got her to the vet!  Did she have a second egg inside?
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Please let us know how things go. Glad you were able to get her to the vet in time.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

There she is!  She said she wasnt eggbound thankfully and there was no egg inside of her, its just the first egg really took a lot out of her, because, she had a low calcium diet which was just seeds... and I feel really bad because I didnt know, she gave me a list of stuff i can give her, and right now shes in her cage near the sun, relaxing. Im really glad I was able to go, i was so afraid. It's also because the doctor told me she had a 'thing' for me and thought I was her partner and laid eggs because of that so I know not to pet her like that anymore. Im still kind of confused about the calcium thing... any tips on how I can feed her all these new foods like Broccoli leaves?  She also gave me several medicines to hand feed her every 12 hours. Should I shoot it all at once or in slow spurts?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

when she lays eggs let her sit on them.. if you take them away she will lay more too soon and deplete her calcium stores. you can give her fake eggs if you do not want her to sit the real ones..but being they are not fertile it does not matter, just toss them when she is done sitting them.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Oyster shell with her grit will help provide calcium. Glad things worked out well!!


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> when she lays eggs let her sit on them.. if you take them away she will lay more too soon and deplete her calcium stores. you can give her fake eggs if you do not want her to sit the real ones..but being they are not fertile it does not matter, just toss them when she is done sitting them.



Thanks, the doctor also told me that is in best interest, however they gave me and my dad the option whether to do something to her so she wont lay eggs anymore and we agreed to say yes. 

And yes, she has KAYTEE grit which has oyster in it and she eats that, however I'd just like to ask something. Since she's been through surgery, shes been very much in a state like before operation, staying in one place and mostly sitting. Im sure thats normal behavior after something like that right? She mostly hand feeds from me the grit but she stopped eating lettuce but nips some bread.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm sure she's pretty sore , I would keep her food and water nearby so she doesn't have to move around much and can rest. You can also buy straight Oyster shell and put in a separate dish.....I mix some in with my grit.
Lucky little girl to have you  Just make sure she finishes her medications.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

Msfreebird, 

today she has been more active, to the point of flying away to her normal eating spot (which i really didnt her to do too much since i worry so much), and shes eating some rice, oatmeal and KAYTEE grit, along with some bread and water.Tomorrow we go back to remove the stitches. Im so grateful to see her well again, but its frustrating hand-feeding her medicine, she resists quite a lot to the point where I fear i could accidentally make her drown. And she wont stop cleaning her back feathers that are covered in poop in which im scared of cleaning around so that i dont accidentally hurt her. Also one of her poops was very runny... but thats good, right? That she still can? Im sorry if im asking all these newbie questions...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jasperv92 said:


> Msfreebird,
> 
> today she has been more active, to the point of flying away to her normal eating spot (which i really didnt her to do too much since i worry so much), and shes eating some rice, oatmeal and KAYTEE grit, along with some bread and water.Tomorrow we go back to remove the stitches. Im so grateful to see her well again, but its frustrating hand-feeding her medicine, she resists quite a lot to the point where I fear i could accidentally make her drown. And she wont stop cleaning her back feathers that are covered in poop in which im scared of cleaning around so that i dont accidentally hurt her. Also one of her poops was very runny... but thats good, right? That she still can? Im sorry if im asking all these newbie questions...


Glad to hear she's a little more active and cleaning herself. Signs of feeling better  giving medicine is always a chore! Just go slow with it. Pooping is good too...things are moving along. Antibiotics can sometime cause loose poops. You can ask your vet about adding a little metronidazole to firm them up. If your feeding bread, Make sure its 'whole wheat' bread. White bread has NO nutritional value, its just a filler. And don't give her too much. I give mine whole wheat bread once in awhile for a treat.
Also, once the sutures are out, ask your vet if she can have a warm dish of water to bathe. No baths while sutures are in.
Questions are good


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

God bless you jasper. I wish you the best with your pigeon. Thank you for taking him/her to the vet. keep us updated


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

thank you for your kind wishes. They've been removed, although i didnt have a chance to ask her most of the questions i had planned. She couldnt bath because i suppose they had another patient in there. But she seems to be find, taking her medications well. The doctor gave me some pellets to feed her, but she just doesnt want them. I put them in her little feeding cup thing, and she looked all around, ready to eat, but she just wouldnt take any, and left back to her little resting spot near my computer. how can I help her eat them? What other foods can i give her after such a thing, besides oatmeal, grit, some seeds, lettuce, spinach and lettuce and bread? She seems to be straining sometimes too like trying to poop, is that ok? Will a prolapse ever happen again? Will it hurt whenever she poops from here on out?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad to hear all work out ok


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Is your bird eating? 
It is OK to call your vet with questions.Don't feel shy.
If your bird is on meds make sure she gets them. That is key plus make sure she has fresh water. Water will help her poop.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jasperv92 said:


> thank you for your kind wishes. They've been removed, although i didnt have a chance to ask her most of the questions i had planned. She couldnt bath because i suppose they had another patient in there. But she seems to be find, taking her medications well. The doctor gave me some pellets to feed her, but she just doesnt want them. I put them in her little feeding cup thing, and she looked all around, ready to eat, but she just wouldnt take any, and left back to her little resting spot near my computer. how can I help her eat them? What other foods can i give her after such a thing, besides oatmeal, grit, some seeds, lettuce, spinach and lettuce and bread? She seems to be straining sometimes too like trying to poop, is that ok? Will a prolapse ever happen again? Will it hurt whenever she poops from here on out?


If a bird has always been on a seed diet, they don't recognize pellets as food. You could try popping the pellets in her mouth to get her use to them. Mine would never eat them, I tried switching them to pellets....no luck.
Is she on a regular pigeon mix diet? If not, she should be, that could be part of her problem and the reason why your vet gave you pellets. If you can't get a pigeon mix (usually comes in 50# bags), most pets stores carry 'dove mix' in 10# bags made my Kaytee and usually in the wild bird section. And you could add dry peas and dry lentils found in the soup isle at the grocery store. Also brown rice. You can mix your own. Add a little 'wild bird seed mix', safflower seed and peanut hearts also. Reproduction issues can be caused by lack of nutrition along with lack of calcium. They also need a good mineralized grit.
Sometimes vets will put a little 'tack' in so they don't prolapse again, I don't know if yours did that. Don't be afraid to call your vet with questions or concerns. And as for bread, you didn't answer whether it was white bread or not. Don't feed white bread, if anything use whole wheat, but very sparingly....don't fill her up on bread. I give mine a little bit of whole wheat bread maybe 2-3 times a month for a treat only.
If she still has some discomfort or diarrhea, she will have the urge to poop but doesn't really have to go......so they look like their straining. How are her poops now?


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

First off, I dont know if she put a tack in her at all, I wasnt allowed to see the procedure. As for bread, no, my mom forbids white bread in the house... so my pigeon will probably never have a bite of it, I do have Orowheat Whole Grain bread ive given her a bit of. Brown rice? she's climbed on the table several times before this to eat white rice with us, and now that we give her some of her own she rejects it. Ive crushed the pellets the vet gave me and she eats like some but not all, she usually just dives for the seeds we give her in her bowl. To be fairly honest, I dont know what pigeon mix is. When my dad went to the pet store when she was younger and asked what do pigeons eat that they sell here, they gave him a big bag of white seeds and that is what she eats the most. her poops for the most part have been more normal though she did let out a bit more than usual and a bit water yesterday morning.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jasperv92 said:


> First off, I dont know if she put a tack in her at all, I wasnt allowed to see the procedure. As for bread, no, my mom forbids white bread in the house... so my pigeon will probably never have a bite of it, I do have Orowheat Whole Grain bread ive given her a bit of. Brown rice? she's climbed on the table several times before this to eat white rice with us, and now that we give her some of her own she rejects it. Ive crushed the pellets the vet gave me and she eats like some but not all, she usually just dives for the seeds we give her in her bowl. To be fairly honest, I dont know what pigeon mix is. When my dad went to the pet store when she was younger and asked what do pigeons eat that they sell here, they gave him a big bag of white seeds and that is what she eats the most. her poops for the most part have been more normal though she did let out a bit more than usual and a bit water yesterday morning.


Most pet stores carry this......
http://reviews.petco.com/3554/5460/kaytee-kaytee-supreme-daily-blend-dove-food-reviews/reviews.htm
And you can add the other things I mentioned to it. The white seed you mentioned is probably safflower. She needs more than just that


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll see if I can get my dad to find some of those, I didnt know KAYTEE had something like that. As for updates, she's 100% back to her lively self, bouncing around and cooing at me happily. Ive tried to crunch up the pellets the vet gave me, but she just doesnt seem to eat them, all she wants is seeds no matter how hard I try (though she does eat grit as well)


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

yes, kaytee does sell dove seed mix. I use that plus I mix it will harrison's fine pellets.
My pigeon actually prefers the pellets.
What brand did your vet recommend? I am curious.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

She actually didnt recommend anything but read the papers she gave me about calcium rich vegetables and stuff, and the pellets she gave me which my pigeon seems to avoid.  Im worried for Another question, ive read salt is bad for pigeons, is that true?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Like everything else, they need an amount of salt. They get that in grit and things like that. Not really good to give them a lot though. Was there something salty that you had in mind?


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

Only that in the past my dad has poured lots of salt on the table while eating and my pigeon always ate some to the point of flying around the house looking for the salt thing. Saw some where on the forums that Salt would kill a pigeon so I got really worried!


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh no... yesterday night she laid an egg and im worried again if her problem will come back, shes sitting on it today as ive been told, but it doesnt look right, she got a lupron shot (I dont know what it does, she explained it to my dad) and she was supposed to get a second one but they said maybe she doesnt need one anymore on the 19th when we got the stitches removed. What should I do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Call the vet and ask them any concerns you have.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Problem maybe solved since she now laid the egg. How does she look? Is she pooping ok?
Just for peace of mind, I would give the vet a call and let them know she laid an egg. 
I had an issue similar to this with a cockatiel. She got lupron shots. One day she laid an odd marble shaped egg. That was the last egg she ever laid.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

She laid another egg, and now her cloaca has returned to being bright red like before.  It seems im going to have to call again and see if theres anything that can be done.. if another surgery is required, my dad already said he wont pay another because the anesthesia cost too much. this is so bad


----------



## Vulpes (Dec 30, 2011)

While I'm not too much of anything on pigeons, it could be red again from irritation. At least, I can see how a part that was under relatively recent surgery would inflame after having two eggs push through.  Don't discount any further word though, since I'm taking a very uneducated guess.

And your dad kind of sounds like mine. "I don't care if those kitten were abandoned, we're not taking care of them!" Next morning, he snuck him to his bedroom for baby kitty cuddles.  He's probably worried about how this will affect you, but trying to keep it in limitations of money and such. If you think that you will need to go back to the vet, you could try to raise a little money through snow shoveling, leaf or car cleaning, or babysitting, or similar things that people can do themselves but usually really don't want to. Just slight manual labor that's really not that hard, but an annoyance. (Except the babysitting, haven't had too many babysittings that was 'slight manual labor,' haha.) 

If you charge a lower price, and say it's for your sick dove (dove being the more 'accepted' word  ) they might throw in a bit extra, or keep you on as a regular if you want to start keeping up a fund for yourself or emergencies like this. It will also show your dad that you're not only responsible, but care deeply for others. Just may or may not get a few remarks about how you're working hard for a bird.

After re-reading through the thread, can I ask if you found your better food mix? If it's not in an area near you, you can order it from Foster and Smith's:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18947

I know someone linked PetCo earlier, but here's a second place to order it from.  I picked up this mix at a small pet shop, since it wasn't carried by the PetSmarts here. It has some treats in there too, like little peas and safflower.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

I just called the hospital, and the receptionist said that no matter what, if she needs repair, they will charge the service again. The anesthesia alone costs $155, and the other lupron shot costs $50. My dad just used his card to pay off a buttload of things as of recently since it was Christmas and money is very scarce as of the moment. im trying to sell some old Gameboy Advance Games i got for free, and her cloaca looks pretty much the same. Goopy poop still trailing from her and the poop seeming to come out from around it. Like last time, she doesnt seem to notice and is just relaxing in a place on her own. If the game thing doesnt end up helping me, then she's lost. My dad wont pay and she'll have to live with it for as long as she can take it. It's really hard, having come from this before, and i love her dearly. They also said i can relinquish her and let them keep her but never see her again which i really dont want to do, she needs me and my family, and euthanasia is something I never want to do. Im very lost in what to do right now.


----------



## Vulpes (Dec 30, 2011)

To raise money in a jiffy, you can see if you can try to donate plasma. I'm not sure how they pay in California, but for me in Salt Lake at 149/150 weight I got $90 my first week, and every week after is $35ish. (Donating twice a week, money depends on your weight/how much plasma they can take.) The center I go to plays movies for the donors, and I heard other centers give pizza/food after you're done.

You can also see if your vet can have a payment plan, a lot of places do so they can treat animals of those in tight money. I'm not entirely sure how long they will give you to pay them back, but it's better than having to foot a ~$300 unexpected bill immediately.

Back to the issue, though, I looked it up and found this on the Back Yard Chickens forum:

"The prevailing wisdom seems to be that once a hen prolapses, she is likely to do so again...and again. The problem is that each time she prolapses it exposes the cloaca and oviduct (and the muscles that control it) to injury and permanent damage. This sets up a cycle of problems with eggs (soft shells, no shells, egg binding) which, in turn, lead to more prolapses and more damage. There's really nothing you can do (that you aren't doing already) to "fix" this problem - all you can do is continue to provide special attention and treatment when she gets in trouble. If this becomes frequent, chronic, or she becomes really ill from egg yolk peritonitis, you might consider euthanasia to alleviate suffering."

If you read the thread a bit, there may be something you can do if you lack the funds to bring your pij to a hospital. The only difference, I would imagine, would be that it'd be easier with a much larger chicken. 

I hope that things turn out okay, and that there is a solution in the future!


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

I came back without my pigeon, with a sinking feeling. The nurse told me that he thinks this could happen over and over, and that it would only stress her out more if it happens. I dont get it, shes so young, and shes a sweet gal. She seemed fine on the trip, lightly pecking my fingers showing affection and near me. when they told me to take her out and weigh her, i saw that a bunch of sticky seeds were inside of her cage, she mustve puked them out. We left her there, overnight saying in the morning the doctor will be there to do the surgery (my other doctor who did it the first time is on a short vacation  ) and i hope she survives overnight. I have to put her to bed around 5pm, and try to feed her calcium, as the eggs were looking weird. Ive been doing everything i can to help her, and ive given my life to help her. She hates my family and pecks them a lot but both times shes flown to the bed and looked at everyone with a 'help me please' look, and it just hurts me. Im so hurt right now, almost 300 dollars for treatment. Also what does lupron do...and what does baytril do...?


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

luprin is a hormone deterent. My cockatiel was on that because of her weird egg laying. pigeons generally lay just two eggs just twice a year. luprin would halt egg laying. If she already had eggs in her the luprin wouldn't do anything. 
Baytril would halt infection. It is broad spectrum antibotic. To me, baytril would make sense more than luprin. It sounds like her bum is sore with an infection.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

My pigeon used to lay about 2 eggs a month.. maybe it was what the doctor was saying, that i was stimulating her. She would always follow me, coo to me, and peck my fingers and sleep on my head/shoulders. I thought that was only her being friendly and thinking im her father since ive had her since the handfeeding days. How many lupron shots would it take?... does that mean i have to put her in a nother room or something? They told me this could happen over and over again and if thats true, they told me if it does, then euthanasia or give up to a shelter so she could alwways have treatment but ill never see her again...


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Can a pigeons ovaries be removed, essentially spaying her and preventing her from producing more eggs (?). I don't know, but it might be something to ask and perhaps someone here would know.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Ahhhhh, yes.
Cockatiels get over stimulated as well initiating this egg laying especially if you rub their backs. I didn't realize the same goes for pigeons. Normally pigeons only lay two clutches a year (spring and fall)
How long have you had your pigeon?


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

Woodnative said:


> Can a pigeons ovaries be removed, essentially spaying her and preventing her from producing more eggs (?). I don't know, but it might be something to ask and perhaps someone here would know.


I hope so, and hopefully it wont cost much, ive already spent over 600 dollars for her.




pirab buk said:


> Ahhhhh, yes.
> Cockatiels get over stimulated as well initiating this egg laying especially if you rub their backs. I didn't realize the same goes for pigeons. Normally pigeons only lay two clutches a year (spring and fall)
> How long have you had your pigeon?



Only 2 a year? Sheesh... mine does 2 a month, once if im lucky, but it never happened till now. Ive had her for roughly 3 years, I dont remember exactly the date but i know it was in 2009. Shes imprinted on me and always looks for me for food water bed and all of those things. I pick her up today... but im so worried itll happen again


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pirab buk said:


> Ahhhhh, yes.
> Cockatiels get over stimulated as well initiating this egg laying especially if you rub their backs. I didn't realize the same goes for pigeons. *Normally pigeons only lay two clutches a year (spring and fall)*How long have you had your pigeon?


Strange pigeons that only lay 2 clutches ???
Pigeons will lay constantly if conditions are right.
They even lay eggs while they are still bringing up & feeding the previous round of young, which is one reason why fake eggs are used rather than just remove eggs or they will lay again too soon. They need supplimentary calcium as continual laying depletes their calcium levels.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, someone needs to tell my pigeons they only need to lay two clutches a year..lol..


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Strange pigeons that only lay 2 clutches ???
> Pigeons will lay constantly if conditions are right.
> They even lay eggs while they are still bringing up & feeding the previous round of young, which is one reason why fake eggs are used rather than just remove eggs or they will lay again too soon. They need supplimentary calcium as continual laying depletes their calcium levels.


My pigeon rejects almost everything good with calcium, sadly except grit. Ive tried giving her stuff like rice and spinach but she prefers her seeds. Im going to pick her up in a few hours. I need to know names of food i can give her that she can eat and will help with her her calcium levels. they said something about a spray in ythe water too


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There are different ways to add calcium to your birds diet. Here are just a couple.

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/calciboost-powder.html

http://www.justbirdstuff.com/Calciboost-Liquid-Calcium-Supplement-p-16147.html


----------



## piggypie (Jun 4, 2011)

One tablespoon this in a gallon of water will work like a champ. If you're goigng to keep the pigeon you should e-mail me your address and as a kind gesture for you and saving your bird and additional cost I can send you a small starter kit for pigeons. I have plenty of extra everything around my house I don't mind helping someone in need.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

piggypie said:


> One tablespoon this in a gallon of water will work like a champ. If you're goigng to keep the pigeon you should e-mail me your address and as a kind gesture for you and saving your bird and additional cost I can send you a small starter kit for pigeons. I have plenty of extra everything around my house I don't mind helping someone in need.


Does it have Vit. D3 in it? It needs the vitamin D3 for the bird to be able to utilize the Calcium.


----------



## piggypie (Jun 4, 2011)

no its pure calcium, I don't just put this in the water I use it with All Bird Economy Plus. Thanks for adding that tid-bit I forgot.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you give a calcium supplement, it should contain Vit. D3, unless you are giving it to them in something else.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry my harddisk crashed so I couldnt have replied. My dad got some KAYTEE Dove Mix and i hope that is better than pure safflower, and some little bottle, Ecotrition Vita-Sol Mutli Vitamin. Each day goes by and I cant help but worry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How is your bird doing now?


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

She seems to be fine, but she just pooped watery and i remember the vet said that was fine, but i just want to ask again, is that normal? its greenish about normal color, and she keeps cooing to me but i cant go or else ill provoke her to lay another egg. Today is a week since her second prolapse happened ,next week (which would be a month from the first prolapse) will be another lupron shot.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Different things can affect the droppings. They aren't always perfect.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

What colors should i be worried of besides red?


----------



## piggypie (Jun 4, 2011)

if you give the pigeon finch food which has those colored vitamins it can change the color of their poop also.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I have just read this post. God bless you and your dad! Thank you for loving and taking so much care for your pigeon. I understand the love you have for her, just like I would give my life for my Krik-Krik (he's a dude, thank goodness, no egg problems!). 

I also understand how hard it is to convince your parents (esp if you're staying in their house) to help with pet care (and funding), i know, as I'm in the same situation. For food wise, my suggestion is to get a proper nutritional seed package (seeing as she doesnt like pellets). I buy mine from Foys (see their feeds section), everything is in and you dont have to worry about mixing your own feed to get all the nutrition.

Perhaps also, you might want to take a look at the other threads regarding pigeon pet care (with all the advice on ACV, grit, calcium (with Vit D), nutrients for skin and feathers, wormers - and all the lot). I must admit it _is_ expensive, but when you know she is getting all the nutrition she needs, you have less to worry about.

Also, a short thank you to piggypie for offering to send some supplies. That is very kind of you! 

Keep up the good work in caring for her, I am sure your beautiful pigeon is appreciative to you and your family for all the love you have showered her. Take care!


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

It's one day before I go back for another lupron shot and thankfully, no egg laying. What we did this time was distance ourselves from her so that she wont get stimulated and lay one. I've been taking her out to the sun in her cage in the morning (9am when i wake up). yesterday she began molting, which my mom freaked out but I told her thats a normal thing, isnt it? dont birds usually molt like this? Thanks again for all the kind wishes and help.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Did you ever ask the vet about the possibility of spaying her? That way you could interact with her and also never worry about her laying eggs in the future/


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmmm..from what I am reading it seems that "captive pet" pigeons are more prone to lay eggs. Wild pigeons only lay two clutches a year with having only two babies at time. I am guessing they are similar to cockatiels in this aspect since cockatiels will only lay when the conditions are "right" Which means, in captivity, the conditions are generally always right since there is a constant supply of food, water and shelter!
I hope your poor little pigeon will be OK.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pirab buk said:


> Hmmm..from what I am reading it seems that "captive pet" pigeons are more prone to lay eggs. Wild pigeons only lay two clutches a year with having only two babies at time. I am guessing they are similar to cockatiels in this aspect since cockatiels will only lay when the conditions are "right" Which means, in captivity, the conditions are generally always right since there is a constant supply of food, water and shelter!
> I hope your poor little pigeon will be OK.



Why do you believe they lay only two clutches a year?


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

Woodnative said:


> Did you ever ask the vet about the possibility of spaying her? That way you could interact with her and also never worry about her laying eggs in the future/


Sadly, I asked and she said no theres no way to spay a pigeon, there is a procedure like it but its too expensive and very very risky she could die in the process.

She's still molting letting a lot of feathers on the floor


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pirab buk said:


> Hmmm..from what I am reading it seems that "captive pet" pigeons are more prone to lay eggs. *Wild pigeons only lay two clutches a year with having only two babies at time*. I am guessing they are similar to cockatiels in this aspect since cockatiels will only lay when the conditions are "right" Which means, in captivity, the conditions are generally always right since there is a constant supply of food, water and shelter!
> I hope your poor little pigeon will be OK.


I really dont know where you are getting your information from, but I can assure you wild or feral pigeons lay a lot more than two clutches a year.
In fact, they probably breed & lay more in the feral world as the chance of survival for the young is far less due to predators illness etc.
As soon as one round of young leave the nest, another is started.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

I could be wrong. 
I got my info from "the flying vet's pigeon health and management" book.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well a friend has just recently found a young pigeon that had only been hatched a few weeks previously to her getting the bird. And it's winter.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

So I came back from the vet for the other lupron shot, and she must have vomited up some seeds she ate before leaving, and she did that on the last trip too, is that normal? Could it be what i think it is, and its just her not being used to the car moving in sharp turns? And ill post up a picture of how she looks like, she's molted a lot and i have questions about it.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

jasperv92 said:


> So I came back from the vet for the other lupron shot, and she must have vomited up some seeds she ate before leaving, and she did that on the last trip too, is that normal? Could it be what i think it is, and its just her not being used to the car moving in sharp turns? And ill post up a picture of how she looks like, she's molted a lot and i have questions about it.


I've heard some birds do get carsick. 

http://www.parrotchronicles.com/askavet/carsick_askavet.htm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of pigeons do get car sick.


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

I lost internet for a while, but thanks again to everyone for helping me getting through this crisis. My pigeon has gotten her lupron shots, and she's back to her normal self, flying around the house happily and enjoying her life with her family. <3


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm so glad your bird is okay! 

I have a couple of tame ones that consider me their mate -- most tame birds do that with their people.


----------

